
Good Samaritan notifies owner of lost wallet via message hidden in bank deposits - MichaelKovacs
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/10/15/20915259/lost-wallet-bank-transaction-numbers-twitter
======
ColinWright
Discussion and many other stories and anecdotes of similar and related
incidents:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21256640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21256640)

Other submissions of the same story, with little or no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21256759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21256759)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21250962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21250962)

